# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Ndikimi i Merkurit,Uranit dhe Henes ne kompjuterat.

## benseven11

Merkuri Retrograde(merkuri leviz  ngadale)


Merkuri si planet ka faza  gjate vitit kur leviz me ngadale se zakonisht.
KJo levizje e ngadalte qe mund te zgjate diku 3 jave quhet retrograde.
Gjate vitit zakonisht jane 3 periudha te merkurit qe leviz ngadale,rralle 
ndodh qe te kete 4 periudha retrograde,si kete vit.
Nen ndikimin e forte te merkurit si planet jane Komunikacionet qe ndodhin
ne toke,si kompjuterat,makinat,telefonat,te folurit,ligjeratat,komunikimet
midis njerezve e folur ,e shkruar,dokumentat,faxet,rrjedha e informacionit
ne pjeset hardware dhe software ne kompjutera,serverat,networku,lidhja e 
internetit etj.
Levizja retrograde(e ngadalte) e Merkurit ka ndikim shume negativ 
dhe manifestohet ne:

1.Kompjuteri pasi ka punuar mire e bukur te nxjerr mesazh gabimi.
2.Kompjuteri nuk ndizet,ben te ndizet dhe fiket menjehere.
3.Kompjuteri ngec ne bios,nuk vazhdon me tej.
4.Kompjuteri ngec kur kerkon te hape windowsin dhe nuk vazhdon.
5.Nje dokument ne kompjuter eshte prishur
6.Skedare te prishur ose qe mungojne ne kompjuter.
7.Azhurnimi i windowsit ose ndonje programi deshton,mesazh gabimi.
8.Infeksion nga viruse/spyware/trojane qe nuk hiqen
9.Instalimi i windowsit ngec ne mes te rruges.
10.Shpejtesi me e ulet interneti.
11.Shume faqe interneti jane jashte linje.
12.Fikje e papritur e kompjuterit.
13.Ngrirje e ekranit.
14.Deshtim ne instalim te ndonje programi/drajveri.
15.Probleme nga me te ndryshmet me emailin
16.Emaila qe ste kane ardhur,te humbura
17.Probleme me login
18.Kompjuteri punon me ngadale se zakonisht
19.Gabime ortografike ne te shkruar
20.Gabime ne arsyetim ne llogjike,konfuzion ne komunikime,postime.
===
Ne telefona
Sinjal i dobet
Zeri i dobet
Shkeputje e papritur e telefonates
Personi nga ana tjeter e linjes te degjon gabim ose nuk te degjon fare.
Nuk e degjon mire personin ne telefon.
Keqkuptime
Keq interpretime
Kerkon te perseritet ajo qe thuhet nga tjetri ne telefon.
Probleme me baterine,sinjalin,operatorin telefonik
Mesazhe gabimi ne telefon
Keqkuptime,gabime ne tekst mesazhe,faxe etj.
Te gjitha cfare u thane me lart ndodhin per shkak te ndikimit negativ
te merkurit qe leviz me ngadal se zakonisht(retrograde)
Rregullimi i kompjuterave,difekteve,riparimet hardware apo software
jane me te veshtira se zakonisht.Nqs procedon sipas instruksioneve
per te rregulluar nje difekt,difekti nuk do rregullohet.
Shkaku=Merkuri retrograde.
Kerkohet ekstra perpjekje dhe sforco,perseritje perpjekjesh,
fillim nga e para per te rregulluar nje problem me kompjuterin
Gjate periudhes retrograde te Merkurit,gjykimi,arsyetimi,analiza,
konkluzionet te njerezit jane te dobeta,te ceketa,te nxituara.
Vendimet qe merren si pasoje jane te gabuara.

Merkuri ka efekt te forte edhe te makinat,trafiku rruget,qarkullimi.
Kur merkuri eshte retrograde,shume kujdes me makinen.
Shancet per difekte jane shume te medha.Difekte te befasishme
pa paralajmerim,difekte te cuditshme qe te lene te habitur
dhe si jep dum se cfare duhet te jete shkak.
Shancet per aksidente jane te medha(perdor rrip sigurimi).
Ngecje dhe ngadalsi e madhe ne trafik,qe mund te shkaktoje
arritje me vonese ne pune/shtepi.
Bllokim rrugesh/urash/ndertime,bllokime te pjesshme riparime rruge
qe te vonojne

Periudha RETROGRADE E MERKURIT ka filluar kete muaj ne 5 dhjetor
dhe do vazhdoje retrograde(levizje e ngadalte) deri ne 18 Janar
2011.
Gjate periudhes retrograde
1.Mos i perdor shume telefona,makina,kompjutera,faxe
Shancet per prishje,keqkomunikime,gabime jane shume te medha
2.Mos lej kompjuterin ndezur kur shkon te flesh ose largohesh
nga shtepia.Fike plotesisht.Shance per difekte elektrike
dhe rreziqe zjarri me origjine sistemin elektrik,kompjuterat
me e madhe.
3.Mos blej kompjuter,pjese kompjuterash,telefon,fax,pajisje elektronike,
  makine,pjese makinash gjate periudhes retrograde.
Shancet e blerjeve ne periudha te tilla do jete,probleme me mallin
e blere,difekte,cilesi e dobet e mallit,shume gabime.Mallra te tilla ka shume
shance te rikthehen ne dyqan per difekt,ose cilesi e dobet e mallit.
4.Gjate kesaj periudhe duhet evitohet cdo lloj firmosje dokumenti.
Duhen evituar vizitat neper doktore.Doktoret ne kete faze zakonisht
bejne gabime ne analizen e situates se pacientit,keq interpretojne
analizat,faktoret,historine e pacientit,gjykimi eshte i gabuar,i dobet
i japin diagnoze gabim pacientit(misdiagnoze), ose ilace ne doza te
 gabuara dhe me pasoja per pacientin.Te gjitha keto gabime nga njerezit
behen pa vetedije.
5.Shume kujdes duhet treguar kur shkruan nje dokument,material pune
ose kur punon me shifra,llogaritje,financa,pasi shancet per gabime
jane te medha.Shanset jane qe dokumenti qe bere do behet perseri
nga e para,llogaritjet do behen perseri duke e filluar nga e para.
6.Udhetime me avjon nuk rekomandohen kur merkuri eshte retrograde.
Shanse te medha per rrezim avjoni si pasoje e gabimeve nga pilotet,
ose difekte te papritura pjesesh elektronike,pajisjesh ne avion.
7.Ngadalsi shume e madhe ne aeorporte,ardhje avionesh me shume vonese,
nisje avionesh me shume vonese.
Udhetimet e gjata me avion/tren/anije/makine nuk rekomandohen.
Duhet pritur kur Merkuri te dale nga periudha retrograde dhe futet
ne levizje direkt(pas 18 janarit 2011),kohe kur merkuri merr
shpejtesi te plote levizjeje.

=====
Urani

Ashtu si Merkuri,Urani ka periudha kur leviz direkt ne shpejtesi te plote
dhe ka periudha kur levizja e tij eshte shume e ngadalte(retrograde).
Zakonisht gjate 1 viti kalendarik,per5 - 6 muaj Urani leviz me shpejtesi te
plote(levizje direkte) dhe 6 muajt e tjera te vitit Urani leviz ngadale
(retrograde)
Per momentin qe po shkruaj kete post Urani eshte direkt(ne shpejtesi te plote).
A eshte ndikimi i Uranit direkt pozitiv apo negativ.
Urani ka efekt shume te rrezikshem si planet
Eshte planeti i surprizave qe mund te jene shume te keqia ose supriza te
lumtura.
Meqenese Urani eshte direkt,efekti i tij surprize(ngjarje te papritura)
eshte shume i forte.
Nen ndikimin e Uranit,papritur,prishet kompjuteri,pa paralajmerim,
hyn nje tufe virusesh ne kompjuter bum,kompjuteri fiket.
Nen ndikimin e Uranit jane komplet pajisjet elektronike,pjeset hardware te
kompjuterave,telefonave,makinat pjeset e makinave,cdo gje qe ka te beje
 me teknologjine e avancuar.Difektet,anomalite qe ndodhin jane te cuditshme
dhe per momentin nuk kane ndonje shpjegim
Kur urani eshte ne levizje te ngadalte(retrograde)
efekti i tij surprize eshte i dobet.
Urani sundon,idete progresive,inovacionin ne mendim,teknologjine e larte
,elektriken,elektroniken,avionet,makinerite e sofistikuara,celularet,qarqet
elektronike,rrjetet sociale,internetin etj.
Urani u fut ne levizje direkt ne 5 dhjetor 2010 dhe do vazhdoje keshtu deri
ne 10 korrik 2011.Pastaj shkon retrograde per 5-6 muaj

Gjithashtu duhet lexuar efekti i henes(void moon).
Kur hena eshte void qe mund te zgjate nga disa minuta ne disa ore,nuk duhet marre me
riparime difektesh,ose te besh gjera ku shpreson nje rezultat.
Kur hena eshte void rezultati i cdo gjeje qe do besh do jete zero.
Per me shume VOID Moon.
http://www.lunarliving.org/moon/void_of_course.shtml
Kalendar i oreve kur hena eshte void(VOC=Void of Course)
Kur hena eshte void mos bej asgje pasi nuk do kesh
asnje rezultat,shiko ndonje film,qetesohu,bej
ndonje pastrim.
Nje kalendar i VOC http://www.zodiacarts.com/whatsup/Ca...Calendar.shtml
Kalendar i merkurit retrograde.
http://www.quantumbalancing.com/images/mr.jpg

----------

